# Alexander Rocket project



## Dan the bike man (Dec 7, 2017)

As many of you saw I bought this frame, fork, crank of a HIGH QUALITY reproduction of the famous John Alexander Rocket Bike from Brant @New Mexico Brant last week. I also bought these wheels/tires, and pedals from Brant actually. I'm hoping to make this a bull blown rider - the first owner to ride it as I understand. It's my winter project and hopefully there will be this awesome rocket flying around SE Michigan in the Spring! Here's just the very beginning of the project.


----------



## Rollo (Dec 7, 2017)

... Excellent so far! ... LQQks Kool in bare metal ...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 7, 2017)

Check out the size difference! The rocket is HUGE!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2017)

The Rocket looks great with the Coca Cola sign!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 7, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The Rocket looks great with the Coca Cola sign!




For sure! That's my favorite spot to photograph bikes around the house!


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 8, 2017)

Super cool this landed back in the Midwest! I saw it leaned up against a post a Memory Lane this past spring and about S@#t myself! Found out it was one someone made, but that didn't distract how cool it was!! Will be watching this one! Joe. By the way you have had some killer bikes come your way lately!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 8, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Super cool this landed back in the Midwest! I saw it leaned up against a post a Memory Lane this past spring and about S@#t myself! Found out it was one someone made, but that didn't distract how cool it was!! Will be watching this one! Joe. By the way you have had some killer bikes come your way lately!! Congrats!!




 Thanks! I feel VERY fortunate to have this AWESOME bike! And the others too! I know a lot of people are in need of cash for the holidays and other bike buys so I'm scooping up the unusual ones! You can always earn more money but these awesome bikes don't always pop up! I'm still looking for more unusual bikes !


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> As many of you saw I bought this frame, fork, crank of a HIGH QUALITY reproduction of the famous John Alexander Rocket Bike from Brant @New Mexico Brant last week. I also bought these wheels/tires, and pedals from Brant actually. I'm hoping to make this a bull blown rider - the first owner to ride it as I understand. It's my winter project and hopefully there will be this awesome rocket flying around SE Michigan in the Spring! Here's just the very beginning of the project.
> View attachment 720707 View attachment 720708 View attachment 720709





Dan the bike man said:


> Thanks! I feel VERY fortunate to have this AWESOME bike! And the others too! I know a lot of people are in need of cash for the holidays and other bike buys so I'm scooping up the unusual ones! You can always earn more money but these awesome bikes don't always pop up! I'm still looking for more unusual bikes !



Wild looking ride i must say! Can't wait for the finish.


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2017)

WOW! I am jealous !!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 15, 2017)

Another mock-up as I gather parts and build


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2017)

that bike is Uber Cool
I think it needs some "Special" bars.
Maybe repros? @sm2501 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-big-handlebars-new-chrome-available.117664/#post-813884
Also very cool that no 2 are alike....


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 15, 2017)

Cool idea!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 15, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Cool idea!



I think Dan needs to ride it with a matching helmet like Speed Man's avitar.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 17, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> I think Dan needs to ride it with a matching helmet like Speed Man's avitar.




Lots of affordable options on ebay @Dan the bike man 


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263332204043






http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112646032794





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202140657465






http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302111460086


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 18, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Lots of affordable options on ebay @Dan the bike man
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FULL-SIZE-...204043?hash=item3d4fd28e0b:g:n5IAAOSwU4FZ6QWM
> ...




I'll get 7 one for each day of the week!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 24, 2017)

Still some little things to do but I was finally able to ride it this morning! I REALLY like this bike!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 8, 2018)

Did you guys see the women's and men's frame on eBay....They want I believe 5 grand ....The women's frame is crazy cool  too
Looks great


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> Did you guys see the women's and men's frame on eBay....They want I believe 5 grand ....The women's frame is crazy cool  too
> Looks great



Mark Mattei (a member here) is the seller. Not everyone's cup of tea but definitely a unique ride!  V/r Shawn


----------

